
The Porcupine Attack: investigating millions of junk requests - bjackman
http://cloudflare.com/the-porcupine-attack-investigating-millions-of-junk-requests/
======
majke
I think the link should be [https://blog.cloudflare.com/the-porcupine-attack-
investigati...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/the-porcupine-attack-
investigating-millions-of-junk-requests/)

~~~
bjackman
Oops. Can't see an obvious way to fix it. If nobody else has submitted it by
tomorrow I'll do another submission.

